# Has anyone cashed in their greenies?



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Just cashed in all my green!!! My new Curado should be here soon! 

Needed a new trolling motor, but did not have enough...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

What?!? I thought it was play $$$ like monopoly. Sweet


-mac-


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Where do you cash in these greens?


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

there is an ad for it that pops up on the side... its random like the other ads!


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Is it the palmer cash ad? ... Ready to cash in.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i thought i was the only one that could cash them in.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Im sorry for the dumb question. What are greenies?


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

mustangeric said:


> i thought i was the only one that could cash them in.


it used to be sponsors only... now, anyone can do it!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

got a killer gas grill a few years back, saving up for a new beretta shotgun


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

How do you know how many greenies you have!!??


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

I vote we pool our resources and buy a country. I hear Greece is going pretty cheap now a days


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

ChasingReds said:


> I vote we pool our resources and buy a country. I hear Greece is going pretty cheap now a days


You get a greenie for that! LOL

Five


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

So how much money does a person get for greenies? #greenies= how many$$$$$


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

man i just got the ad to pop up and i chose a Waterloo HP Slam mag 2!!!!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

:brew2:greenies for hoodies sale going on!:biggrin:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Come on baby! Daddy's trying to get himself a castaic SF!!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Can someone print screen the ad and post it so us new guys know what to look for???


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I got a nice cast net a few years ago.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

All I know is this strategy is genius, it's got everyone looking at the ads!

Five


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

clint623 said:


> Can someone print screen the ad and post it so us new guys know what to look for???


it's just a plain ad that says "Cash In Your Greenies, Here" and has a click here button. blue background. cant miss it. sometimes its at the top.


----------



## claudejrc (Oct 10, 2009)

The only ad that has been catching my attention is the red headed chick showing a little side boob on that cash ad.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I spent most of mine on some custom duck calls and an old boat oar. The calls are great but I just use the paddle to stir some big pots.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Somebody help out the gut hooked fellow-Mike


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Lucky Luchie said:


> Somebody help out the gut hooked fellow-Mike


LOL, my thoughts exactly. LOL


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just bought a pair of simms g3 waders and have some green left over. Thanks wonmokasst! Green to you!


-mac-


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I thought you guys were just kidding but I just saw the ad and tried to click on it and it just kept moving to another spot. It started out on the right and then when I tried to click on it, it moved to the top. I went to click there and I don't know where the ad went. This is frustrating. I have a lot of greenies to cash in and I really want the I-Pilot for my trolling motor.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just bought a pair of simms g3 waders and have some green left over. Thanks wonmokasst! Green to you!
> 
> -mac-


Ugh! I wanted those! However, I did scoop up an FTU gift certificate with mine. And just an FYI, the gift certificate isn't listed in the greenie catalog anywhere! Just stumbled across it and snagged it.

:cheers:


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

If you can't catch the greenie ad then just click on the "cash" ad with the chick in it and you will be redirected.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

How do I cash in my reddies?

Anybody wanna trade?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

wtc3 said:


> How do I cash in my reddies?


Hold down alt and hit f4


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Did you notice the Laguna Rod gift certificate? I didn't have enough but some of y'all should.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Pm me, i may have enough left


-mac-


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Pm me, i may have enough left
> 
> -mac-


PM sent...Mac you're a swell guy!

Five


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

jeff.w said:


> Hold down alt and hit f4


Sweet!! Nobody ever told me that would redirect straight to the catalog!! Thanks a bunch. Green sent your way!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I just used some and ordered a new shimano core and some costas...now to build them back up


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Well, I thought you guys were just kidding but I just saw the ad and tried to click on it and it just kept moving to another spot. It started out on the right and then when I tried to click on it, it moved to the top. I went to click there and I don't know where the ad went. This is frustrating. I have a lot of greenies to cash in and I really want the I-Pilot for my trolling motor.


You too?????? LOL Whoda thunk it. Too funny.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Did you see the big ticket item!!??

It's a Yamaha F375 prototype that runs on Saltwater!


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

Cool, awesome !!!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Y'all should save those greenies. One day you might be able to gas up your boat with them. That's what I'm doin with mine.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I've been tempted to cash mine in, but I think I'll hold onto them in case I really hit some hard times after the election. I've got around 219mil. That should get me a couple of cases of beer and a hoodie.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

there are ads on this site?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

oh yeah....I need some of that right now.



the cash I mean.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

I generally wait until croaker season and get double value when I buy croakers from the bait shop in POC.


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

I guess I'm gonna need alot more green before I start seeing those ads


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> oh yeah....I need some of that right now.
> 
> the cash I mean.


I cant see the ads on this iphone app, thanks kyle! Thats my girlfriend, she models for them for greenies. You should see what she wears wading!

-mac-


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

She's a green digger?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I cant see the ads on this iphone app, thanks kyle! Thats my girlfriend, she models for them for greenies. You should see what she wears wading!
> 
> -mac-


If thats your girlfriend she's a two timing ****** cause she just left my house!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll throw my greenies at her. Lol only 1by1 though cause I don't have many left. Just found the ad and got my castaic sf!!!! I'm so excited to get it in the mail in a week.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?odg5gr


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

younggun55 said:


> If thats your girlfriend she's a two timing ****** cause she just left my house!


I knew she was just using me for my green!

-mac-


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

As a paying sponsor of this site, I find this entire conversation misleading and wrong.

Did I mention FishingScout has a 3x greenie multiplier coupon displayed and the red head just posted her spring break pics on our app?....turns out that was her in the RV on High island.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I knew she was just using me for my green!
> 
> -mac-


Shes been using me for something else....can't complain to be honest :cheers:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

mullethead00 said:


> As a paying sponsor of this site, I find this entire conversation misleading and wrong.
> 
> Did I mention FishingScout has a 3x greenie multiplier coupon displayed and the red head just posted her spring break pics on our app?....turns out that was her in the RV on High island.


Haha I wish I could see those spring break pics. With 3 times the greenies I could buy a whole lot more than a reel.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

mullethead00 said:


> As a paying sponsor of this site, I find this entire conversation misleading and wrong.
> 
> Did I mention FishingScout has a 3x greenie multiplier coupon displayed and the red head just posted her spring break pics on our app?....turns out that was her in the RV on High island.


I knew there was a subliminal reason I wanted to be scattered on the beach front at High Island.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry, gf was behind me. Lol what I meant to say was, with 3x the greenies then I could keep her around for 3x as long.


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Lmao! Whipped.


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

am i the only one not seeing what u guys are talkin bout?
except the palmercash ad... a blind man could see that (or it would at least make you wish it was in braille)


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

You do what you can do...


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

limithunter said:


> Lmao! Whipped.


I actually wanna sleep in a bed tonight.lol

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ko5qm5


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

I know the feeling man, if I could only say half the things I don't.... Well I'd probably be a goner.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

HarborHustler said:


> am i the only one not seeing what u guys are talkin bout?
> except the palmercash ad... a blind man could see that (or it would at least make you wish it was in braille)


Hold alt and hit F4, that's what I did and it closed the screen and brought up the catalog.


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah wouldn't mind cashing in for the Plamerad girl!


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

clint623 said:


> Hold alt and hit F4, that's what I did and it closed the screen and brought up the catalog.


thanks man! 
that worked... guess i had it disabled! im eyeballin the wading section.


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

How do u get green


----------



## dadymat (Aug 8, 2009)

will someone exxplain this greenie thing to me....?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

*What is reputation?*
Reputation is a way of rating users depending on the quality of their posts. If the administrators have enabled reputation, then the reputation icon will be visible in posts.
Reputation may be positive







, negative







or neutral







. Negative reputation may only be given if the administrator has enabled this. Neutral reputation is only given when the person giving reputation does not meet the criteria set by the administrator to affect someone else's reputation.
*How do I give reputation?*
To give reputation, click on the reputation icon in the relevant post. This will reveal a form to complete with the reputation type and the reason for giving the reputation. If negative reputation is disabled then it will not be displayed in this form. You may not give reputation for the same post twice.
*How do I know what reputation I have received?*
You can view the reputation that you have received in your User CP (User Control Panel) where it is displayed at the bottom of the User CP page. Here you will see the latest reputation that you have received and whether this is positive, negative or neutral. Your total reputation will be shown as series of reputation indicators in your posts and profile. The more positive your reputation, the more positive icons will be shown. The more negative your reputation the more negative icons will be shown.
*How much reputation is given? What is reputation power?*
If the administrator has enabled this, the amount of reputation that each user will give (or take away if negative) is shown in the user's posts as 'Reputation Power'. The value of the reputation power is determined by the administrator and may increase over time depending on the settings they have applied.
*What if I don't want anyone to see my reputation?*
You can disable the display of your reputation by going to your User CP and selecting Edit Options. On this page you will find a check box labelled 'Show Your Reputation Level'. Un-checking this box will remove the display of your reputation and replace it with the Reputation Disabled icon. You can still give and receive reputation while your reputation display is disabled.

-mac-


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> oh yeah....I need some of that right now.
> 
> the cash I mean.


I'd trade in all my green for 1 red like that


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Is this thread headed towards a april fools joke? I see no half naked lady anywhere. Does this work on mobiles?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

It worked om my desktop but not my iphone


-mac-


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't believe that I've ever seen this ad


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Like Mac said, you gotta be on a desktop.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?b0yaqu


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

tunchistheman said:


> Is this thread headed towards a april fools joke? I see no half naked lady anywhere. Does this work on mobiles?


She's a couple pages back.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?c1oemj


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Green is good at least all the stuff is tax free also.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> You too?????? LOL Whoda thunk it. Too funny.


:wink:


----------



## dicky78377 (Jan 19, 2012)

Must be april fools joke already.


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Front Cover*

Has anyone ever actually had enough greenies to cash in on the Haynie on the front page of the greenies catalog?


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

clint623 said:


> Can someone print screen the ad and post it so us new guys know what to look for???


:headknock Seriously?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

When are the new catalogs going to be out?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

McIII said:


> Has anyone ever actually had enough greenies to cash in on the Haynie on the front page of the greenies catalog?


just ordered a 15 ft haynie skiff with a 400 verado pro xs with triple rotating props. delivery set for neveruary.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

I vote this thread the funniest one ever posted on 2cool. LMBO!!!!!


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Best by far*



WoundedMinnow said:


>


Of all the Bull POO... This is the best by far !!

Thats $$$$ baby !!

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

I was not worried about cashing in the green. I was looking for the half naked chic.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

tunchistheman said:


> I was not worried about cashing in the green. I was looking for the half naked chic.


Did you find her? I got one for you, pm sent

-mac-


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

can I cash mine in for a trip on the boobytrap?


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I didn't want to spend them all at once so I got 3 pairs of Chinese finger grips. Can we trade some for fresh snapper ? LOL


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Im saving up to get..........hell i cant think because of the freaking chick on the right side! hahah


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Man I was about to put my foot through this screen looking to find how much green I had and if all this was real or not. Got so mad when I hit the alt f4 key I now have a splitting head ache. Great thread.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

FREON said:


> When are the new catalogs going to be out?


Soon, I hope !


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

You guy should have saved this thread for april 1st. Thats when greenies double lol.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

tunchistheman said:


> I was not worried about cashing in the green. I was looking for the half naked chic.


this one?...


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

tunchistheman said:


> You guy should have saved this thread for april 1st. Thats when greenies double lol.


It woulda been to obvious.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

All I got was two new dinosaur erasers, a purple Kazoo, Black widow plastic ring and an American flag Pinwheel. :smile:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

They overnighted my simms g3 waders! Too bad its time to wet wade


-mac-


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

alt f4 put me back to work


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

alvinslash said:


> alt f4 put me back to work


hmmm.. you messed up somewhere then, go back to your USER CP and see if it's enabled and then try it again....


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

clint623 said:


> hmmm.. you messed up somewhere then, go back to your USER CP and see if it's enabled and then try it again....


Yep that's what i had to do....i never enabled it. But now it works just fine on my desktop but not phone.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Buncha rookies with not enough greenie points to even matter. :spineyes:


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

a boy can dream cant he


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I think I'm gonna cash some of 'em in on a custom wrapped Ugly Stick. Does anyone have any suggestions as to the best baitcast reel to use? I want one that is super light, casts a mile, doesn't ever corrode, and I can use for both offshore, as well as wading skinny.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

if you don't have enough green you can't post


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

man this Waterloo sure looks good, cant wait to get it salty!!!


----------



## dadymat (Aug 8, 2009)

goodwood said:


> if you don't have enough green you can't post


im living proof thats a lie...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I gave Mont back all my green along with 3.69 and he gave me a bag of bass assasins with only 1 missing. Top that !


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I traded all mine in on a 2011 F-250


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

clint623 said:


> hmmm.. you messed up somewhere then, go back to your USER CP and see if it's enabled and then try it again....


Dude, come on.... you were hooked so bad it was borderline ridiculous!! You had the entire super spook engulfed in your mouth... he didnt even have to set the hook.

Now, 7 pages later you are trying to act like you knew what was going on and ribbing others about it.

Reminds me of playing a bad prank on my lil bro years ago and once he found out he was "gotten" he would try to do the same prank on me... but he was only 6 years old so he didnt know any better.

Just better to take your medicine and move on.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

POC SPEC said:


> Dude, come on.... you were hooked so bad it was borderline ridiculous!! You had the entire super spook engulfed in your mouth... he didnt even have to set the hook.
> 
> Now, 7 pages later you are trying to act like you knew what was going on and ribbing others about it.
> 
> ...


Your an idiot, it was part of making people believe it..on another note, why the he11 are you always tryng to get on my back. GET OFF!! It makes my day a little lighter.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

clint623 said:


> Your an idiot, it was part of making people believe it..on another note, why the he11 are you always tryng to get on my back. GET OFF!! It makes my day a little lighter.


Sure you did bro


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

clint623 said:


> Can someone print screen the ad and post it so us new guys know what to look for???


:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Lucky Luchie said:


> Somebody help out the gut hooked fellow-Mike


Sorry Clint... but you are the "gut hooked fellow" referenced here


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I know that


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Its all in good fun... the guy that PM'ed you (removed the super spook from your jaws) told me he had to quick release ya... couldnt let you suffer any longer


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

POC SPEC said:


> Its all in good fun... the guy that PM'ed you (removed the super spook from your jaws) told me he had to quick release ya... couldnt let you suffer any longer


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:,...........







sent


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

On another note... Clint did JUST give me my FIRST EVER "reddie" 

Not only did that unkind act cost me valuable $$ (missed out my free Billy Stix) but it hurt my darn feelings.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

gut hooked hell!!

that hook was already digested and coming out the ***


----------

